# iball lpe223-400 for amd phenom 2 925



## chelsea_roks (Jul 25, 2012)

hi,
        I have a Amd phenom 2 925 CPU and a 9600 gt nvidia palit GPU.I have iball lpe 223-400 smps.I would like to know if it it enough to run this config.
        I am having a problem that whenever I start games the CPu goes off and I had to switch off and on UPS to start my PC again.The problem started when I gave my iball entizer SMPS for service and they replaced it with lpe 233-400 model.Any solution.


thanks guys


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 25, 2012)

Nope. Buy a good PSU like Corsair CX430v2.


----------



## chelsea_roks (Jul 25, 2012)

Any difference between the entizer smps and lpe 223-400 bcoz the problem started after i got the smps replaced


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 25, 2012)

Less power supply most probably. Please read these two threads:

1.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/147389-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html
2.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

for now PC just turns off, keep this up and in a months time PC won't even start. Good luck with a crap PSU.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2012)

@ OP -change the PSU as other's have suggested - for a basic but goor PSU lok for corsair VS450 @ 2.1k.

If you are still facing the issue then it's most probably some issue with your UPS or ram modules.


----------



## chelsea_roks (Jul 26, 2012)

I thought phenom 2 925 ws 95 watts + 9600 gt shouldnt consume more than 50 watts so thought it would be enough and it was working fine with iball entizer smps..And if i do get corsair VS450   from online how much warranty does it have how can i get it serviced....


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2012)

9600GT requires external power which these crap el-cheapo PSU can't offer. That is the reason for the reboots. Entizer may have used some better components. Usually rebranded quality OEM PSUs.

3yr warranty on VS as well as CX. Corsair have service center in all cities (provided through some 3rd party).


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2012)

chelsea_roks said:


> I thought phenom 2 925 ws 95 watts + 9600 gt shouldnt consume more than 50 watts so thought it would be enough and it was working fine with iball entizer smps..And if i do get corsair VS450   from online how much warranty does it have how can i get it serviced....



the cpu's  load power consumption is around ~170W ( ~150W during gaming ) and the gfx card consumes ~85w under load.


----------



## smartmind0007 (Aug 8, 2012)

i have iball lpe223-400 smps. i dont handle any heavy tasks as such. just movies and music. i have 40gb ide hdd and want to expand my memory. but i dont want to spend on a brand new hdd. i have a spare 40gb ide hdd at hand. if i connect it, will my psu be able to handle the load of 2 hdd's?? also, whats the output capacity of my psu?? pls reply.. urgent.. thnx


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 8, 2012)

For Music and movies, your psu is ok. Just ok. Remove graphic card , if you can't buy a new PSU.


----------



## smartmind0007 (Aug 8, 2012)

my mb is g31 ms2l. i havent added any gpu manually. shall i  ad the 2nd hdd??


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 9, 2012)

smartmind0007 said:


> i have iball lpe223-400 smps. i dont handle any heavy tasks as such. just movies and music. i have 40gb ide hdd and want to expand my memory. but i dont want to spend on a brand new hdd. i have a spare 40gb ide hdd at hand. if i connect it, will my psu be able to handle the load of 2 hdd's?? also, whats the output capacity of my psu?? pls reply.. urgent.. thnx



HDD doesn't require lot of power, around 20W. So adding another HDD won't tax your PSU much so go ahead. But do change your PSU as soon as you can.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

If your PC crushes randomly, then only upgrade PSU, otherwise not.
A HDD takes ~15-25Watt of power.


----------



## aloodum (Aug 9, 2012)

@@ thread starter : 
Lets play the number game.

Apart from the GPU, the other power guzzler would be the cpu, which i reckon takes anything between 95 to 104 Watts.

IIRC, the lpe223-400, well It's got 17 amp on the 12v rail, which means (12 X 17 =204W from 12V). 

Most Gpus in use today have a very low wattage requirement when the processing load is less- ie watching movies(excluding Blueray,HD), browsing net, listening to music..ie 2D mode
When u play games, thats when the card  literally rips open the packet..ie in 3D mode  , and it becomes quite a guzzler based on make /model/architecture

The same applies even for CPU's. So when u run a game, both are great watt guzzlers.

The original 9600GT needed at least 24~26A on the 12V rail as it needed external power connector from the SMPS, and plugged directly in to the GPU PCB. The castrated "power saver" versions, however, could do with far lesser requirement, as the 75W from the PCI slot was enuff.

Hence, if you are indeed using the card which needs an external power supply along with that quad core, powered by that excuse of a smps, the days of ur mobo/gpu are numbered.
If ur using the power saver version, ur walking on a razor's edge mate.


----------



## smartmind0007 (Aug 9, 2012)

thanx sam, d6bmg, aloodum & ashis..  my psu doesnt have the extra ide connector for the 2nd hdd. will get an extension done from somewhere..


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

PSU & IDE connector?
IDE HDD needs Molex connector, whereas SATA HDDs need SATA power connector.


----------



## smartmind0007 (Aug 9, 2012)

hmm... i didnt kno its calld molex connector  but my smps has only one molex connector.. no 2nd one for the spare hdd.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> PSU & IDE connector?
> IDE HDD needs Molex connector, whereas SATA HDDs need SATA power connector.



Some SATA drives too have Molex power connector. Probably older SATA drives.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2012)

smartmind0007 said:


> hmm... i didnt kno its calld molex connector  but my smps has only one molex connector.. no 2nd one for the spare hdd.



Wired. Normal SMPS generally have 3 molex connectors AFAIK.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ may be he is referring to the floppy drive connector as molex.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 10, 2012)

OP, [img]*img.tfd.com/cde/_PSCONN.JPG[/img] 
The right one is a molex power connector, the left one is floppy drive power connsctor.

This should be helpful for you: 
*www.computer-hardware-explained.com/images/computer-power-cables-labeled-2.jpg


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 10, 2012)

^^ OT: Source of these pictures?
These are good enough for every beginner to understand. I'm going to bookmark these type of pics.


----------



## smartmind0007 (Aug 10, 2012)

thanx for the valuable info mates..  my smps has only one 4-pin peripheral power connector that can power only one ide hdd at a time.. but i need to plug in a 2nd (ide) one. 

now this is something new, i dont know whats wrong, but my pc turns off around 5 secs after i power on. then i have to switch it on again.. this happens for about 2-3 times till my pc gets going. (this has been going on around quiet some time) i think this may be the 204w smps thats causing the prob. 

i went to the mechanic and he says that new smps worth 850 bucks (this is my sisters pc, and her budget is too less for a branded psu) also has only one molex ide power connector.. and he is going to fix an additional molex connector for the 2nd hdd.. your views pls..


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 10, 2012)

850 bucks for desi psu?  no way either spend more to get brand psu or else find yourself it will cost less then 500/-


----------



## smartmind0007 (Aug 10, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> 850 bucks for desi psu?  no way either spend more to get brand psu or else find yourself it will cost less then 500/-


it is a VIP company psu..


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2012)

for a desi PSu VIP is good - for a cheaper alternative you can look for Zebronics Sata Power Plus 450 or for 1k try to get a colorsit PSU.


----------



## smartmind0007 (Aug 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> for a desi PSu VIP is good - for a cheaper alternative you can look for Zebronics Sata Power Plus 450 or for 1k try to get a colorsit PSU.


now the mechanic says he misunderstood me.. there is only one ide power connector in the new smps too and he cant attach any extension. i very much needed the extra 40gb space by connecting the 2nd ide hdd. is there any solution to this?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2012)

Need complete info about the PSU you are using. 
You are it have one 4 pin molex connector. I can't understand whether it gives you any scope for extension or not. 
Or you can always use one male to two female molex connector, or if you didn''t find that in the market, you can make one at your home.


----------



## smartmind0007 (Aug 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Need complete info about the PSU you are using.
> You are it have one 4 pin molex connector. I can't understand whether it gives you any scope for extension or not.
> Or you can always use one male to two female molex connector, or if you didn''t find that in the market, you can make one at your home.



sorry, my bad.. actually it has two ide 4pin connectors.. i have connected both the hdds successfully to the same old psu. many thanx for the generous support.. thumbs up mates..


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ lol .. those are called molex power connector and IDE port and cable is used only onmotherboard/IDE expansion card and IDE HDD.


----------

